# Locatoin of Meters/Main Service



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

TOU said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a newly hired electrical engineer (fresh out of college) and I was given a project...and I'm kinda stuck (not experienced enough...along with not too awared with local codes..etc).
> 
> ...


I love engineers! You guys... Well, yes, one service can have multiple disconnects, up to six, and grouped together. If they are not grouped together, there must be a placard at each that details the location of the other disconnects.

As far as the placement of disconnects in relation to line or load of meter, it is usually trough---->meter---->disconnect---->panel.

Some utilities require a disconnect before the meter, so that is a question the POCO can answer.


----------



## TOU (Jan 30, 2009)

in phase....

thanks..i'm assuming that when you said "disconnect", you also meant "meter" right?

also, looking at " trough---->meter---->disconnect---->panel"...what is trough...also, where does the "main 400amp service" located at your "line diagram"?

tou


----------



## silva.ac (Jan 29, 2009)

What i think "InPhase277" meant was that the feeders from the main 400amp disconnect/breaker must go through the meter, then the disconnect and finally the panel to feed other loads.

By following this convention, each subpanel then is metered individually.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

I believe what In phase is saying is that the service lateral (underground wires from the pole) can go to a trough. From there you can come out twice to 2 meters each meter would then have it's own disconnect or MDP.


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

Just run a bunch of heavy duty extension cords and put jumpers in the meter:thumbsup:


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

Make sure the power company does not require "cold sequence metering" thats what they meant about the disconnecting means (with or without overcurrent protection) is ahead of the meter. There are a few that want that in my state. Also remember your design has to go through a plan review from that jurisdictions construction office so make sure your on the right codebook, here in NJ we are still on 2005, other states may have already adopted 2008, In 2008 you may need to install "Intersystem grounding & bonding" thats when other utilities can terminate their equipment grounds. ( I dont have a 2008 in front of me, its at work but any one of these guys in here can check if that requirement is only for dwellings) Also, your going to need the fault current from the power company so your design specifies the right AIC rating, sometimes you have to use fusible disconnects because the AIC is so high.... Good luck with your new job ! My son is in school to be an architect.....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOU said:


> 1. can two meters be installed for each of those two panels coming out of one main service?


Sure. You can have 500 meters if you want to. Most every retail strip mall and apartment building in the country has multiple meters off one service. 




TOU said:


> 2. if the answer is yes to #1, where should the meters be installed... before or after the main or can these meters be installed at the two panels?


For just two meters, you'd generally put a disconnect for each tenant panel right after each meter (on the load side of the meter). If you're going to have more than 6, you would typically put a big disconnected ahead of all the metering.

GET YOUR POWER COMPANY'S RULES BOOK! They all have rules that exceed the base NEC.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> GET YOUR POWER COMPANY'S RULES BOOK! They all have rules that exceed the base NEC.


This can't be said often enough. 

You can design and build a NEC compliant service, but the POCO won't hook it up if you don't follow their guidelines/rules.

POCO = power company.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

And, TOU - welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Seems like the question is 
Can we install a duplex meter?
Answer is yes but,
Is the building considered a duplex?
Check the zoning.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Seems like the question is
> Can we install a duplex meter?
> Answer is yes but,
> Is the building considered a duplex?
> Check the zoning.:thumbsup:


The zoning will not legally prevent you from installing as many meters as you wish.


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

Remember those emon-demon self contained metering devices ? Do they still make them ? Havent seen them in a while but put a few in for a guy that hadda split 3 tenants use, I did it with those meters and sub panels, but in the end I think the cost over rode everything I think they were like 600 bucks a pop....... I'm having an awsome cup of coffe.......


----------



## TOU (Jan 30, 2009)

thankyou guys...for all the help...

if its not too much trouble....and if its easily done...can someone quickly do a 1-line diagram for me to look at...it may be more "clearer" for me to see...

thank you all..

tou


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOU said:


> t...can someone quickly do a 1-line diagram for me to look at...it may be more "clearer" for me to see...


No offense, but your clients are in big trouble.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

TOU said:


> thankyou guys...for all the help...
> 
> if its not too much trouble....and if its easily done...can someone quickly do a 1-line diagram for me to look at...it may be more "clearer" for me to see...
> 
> ...


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

MollyDog, no offense but if you changed your font back to the forum standard your post would be alot easier to read.


----------



## TOU (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you guys.....

regaarding the diagram above...

I guess i didn't know what a "trough" was then...it seems like the "trough" serves as a "regular main service"...in this case, the "trough" is rated at 400a too (just like a regular main distribution panel?)??

or am i missing something? do the feeders come from the 400a service to the "trough"?? or is the "trough" the main service itself?

tou


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

TOU said:


> thank you guys.....
> 
> regaarding the diagram above...
> 
> ...



A trough is just a long junction box where the service wires can be spliced. Typically there are three wires from the power company for single phase and 4 wires for three phase. The power company wires go in the trough and get spliced to 2 sets of conductors that go to the meters. 

The trough is an empty box- no busbars etc.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> No offense, but your clients are in big trouble.


What about getting a 2 meter pack and calling it done?


:whistling2:







:laughing:


~Matt


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What about getting a 2 meter pack and calling it done?
> 
> 
> :whistling2:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

here ya go. I think its designed for 2, 100amp 3 wire services, but same concept. service laterals, coming up the left, the two meters, then the two disconnects. Meat and potatoes as they say.:jester:


----------

